# DireTv Negotiatring With Tivo Again?



## skyline1z (Sep 13, 2005)

I spoke to Directv today and complained about the H20 versus the Tivo and the rep told me that DirecTv is currently in negotiations with Tivo to bring it back to Directv customers. *Has anyone else heard anything about this?*
I sure hope it happens soon. The H20 software is an absolute joke. FF REW advance and replay are all a joke compared to tivo. Also the UI is no where close to Tivo. I cant wait!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Ummm.... no, at least nothing that is public knowledge...
And certainly that type of information would have to be in a public announcement of sorts, as it would have an impact on stocks of both companies.

Not something that would just be given to a CSR to "tell a calling customer"

But... all I can say is... don't get your hopes up.

An I am sure you are referring to the HR20 and not the H20.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Believe me, the forums will know info like this WAAAAAYYYYYY before any CSR will. CSRs are really uninformed. Back in the day when DBSForums was big there were a few CSRs that hung out there because they would learn even basic information there days or weeks before they were told about things.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Please don't feed the trolls!


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

MisterEd said:


> Please don't feed the trolls!


But he's negotiatring!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Hey ...easy on the new guy, huh?!

In fact, just yesterday while getting my nose hairs waxed my 'barber' told me the exact same thing. 

Truth be told, this rumor had started _weeks_ ago and there has yet to be any real confirmation of such. But don't tell my barber that.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I would believe your barber before trusting the "information" spread by some CSRs


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

FYI: I've asked for the thread title to be changed to add a question mark to the title. This will hopefully avoid confusion and prevent more cries of "troll" ...


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

At this point in time I just don't see it happening. DirecTV is in full swing with the HR20, and with most of the bugs worked out and the added features over Tivo, it would make no economical sense to go back with Tivo. However, what I could see them doing is negotiating some sort of agreement to use some of Tivo patents like suggestions, wishlists etc.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never believe a CSR on any future product! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha... (drops dead)


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

rminsk said:


> You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never believe a CSR on any future product! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha...


This is a good post. :up:


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Maybe this CSR sits next to the office where such meetings are held? :-D


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

rminsk said:


> You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never believe a CSR on any *xxxxxx* product! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha...


Fixed.

TiVo - You keep using that word -- I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## osultan (Dec 1, 2003)

PRMan said:


> Fixed.
> 
> TiVo - You keep using that word -- I do not think it means what you think it means.


This many Princess Bride quotes in one thread? INCONCEIVABLE! :up:


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

rminzzini said:


> You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never believe a CSR on any future product! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha...


(Keels over)


Buttercup said:


> And to think, all that time it was you on hold with Customer Service.





Dread Pirate Wesley said:


> We were both on the line. I spent the last few years learning how to ignore a DirecTV CSR.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> Maybe this CSR sits next to the office where such meetings are held? :-D


Maybe this is why it's so little known, DirecTV and TiVo are holding negotiations in India!


----------



## texmex (Nov 21, 2005)

A glimmer of hope on the horizon... several stories out on the wire about this. Oops, can't post links yet...


----------



## texmex (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry, need one more post to give you the link...


----------



## texmex (Nov 21, 2005)

SkyReport


----------



## texmex (Nov 21, 2005)

And another story:

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/84562


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Ummm, those are all old articles.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

The timing is right though. The transfer to Malone was supposed to happen in July but I haven't seen anything yet this month. It's gotta happen pretty soon.


----------

